# Rain



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

... the swamp rat :










... did, finally, get a haircut :










And, she spent some time running on the sandbar ("beach") :



















... and expressing herself in other ways :










Chasing sharks :










Silly with happiness :










Ears like wings :










And with all the attitude I could wish for :


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

return of the queen! you've been missed!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Pics are stunning!


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Nu2

Your photos are beautiful. 

It makes me happy to see a joyful spoo.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

I was wondering about you yesterday and jonesing for a Rain fix! Great pictures!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*YAY! *An unsurpassed splash of poodle fun! What a super joy to see Rain again!! :dance2: So glad you two resurfaced. :wavey:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I second, third and fourth everything said above. You've been away too long (hope for good reasons) and thanks for those fabulous pictures!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Just beautiful


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Missed our 2 girls. Nothing is better than watching that so elegant girl doing what she loves. Thanks.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Outstanding!!! Simply Outstanding!!!

VQ


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

You have been soooooo missed! It's wonderful to see the fabulous Rain pics again!


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

Stunning photos!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Absolutely fabulous!!! Rain you are just beautiful.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looking good!!!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Sigh. A very contented getting to see Rain again, sigh!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Welcome back!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Just breathtaking! What a gorgeous girl having fun in the sun!


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Rain must be one of the happiest poodles ever. She always looks totally blissful.


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

wow! oohs and ahs from over here! Gorgeous pictures. Thank you!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I looove your pictures... I just got a silver puppy!!! Your girls hair gives me hope that if I have to cut vogue body short for camping that she can at least keep long legs


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

She is the vision of JOY!


----------

